# Wheel Woolies which one?



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Actual wool head or the man-made head? Does it matter in performance terms?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse ones for me.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Have you had a look at the auto Finesse ones? 

Sutty


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The wool heads will be more prone to damage if using any harsh chemicals. Polypropylene heads will stand up to much more.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Actual woolies (V2) all the way, the big headed one is hard to beat

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

suds said:


> Actual wool head or the man-made head? Does it matter in performance terms?


Are there any with wool heads? I thought all, including the original wheel woolies were made from polypropylene fibre.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Are there any with wool heads, I thought all, including the original wheel woollies were made from polypropylene fibre.


naa some are made of real wool.. get a REAL wheel woolies suds from here
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wheel-cleaners-and-wheel-brushes.html
if in doubt as to which one give rich a shout in the polishedbliss section with a picture of your rims and he will tell you which one


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2016)

Not convinced auto finesse be 1st choice, there 100mm shorter than saverschoice ones, for extra few quid I'd buy these, i can't fault them 1 bit


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wool ones for me V2 there superb!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> naa some are made of real wool.. get a REAL wheel woolies suds from here
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wheel-cleaners-and-wheel-brushes.html
> if in doubt as to which one give rich a shout in the polishedbliss section with a picture of your rims and he will tell you which one


I've got the "real" woolies and they're not wool.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

The wheel woolies are carpet fibres, totally chemical resistant and will hold up to more rigorous use than similar looking brushes. The patent on wheel woolies is actually the way the fibres are bonded to the brush. That part is not copied by any of the similar brushes.

The wool head brushes (normally these are merino wool or wool of some sort) are becoming more popular becuase of the price factor. For home detailers who just wash one a week or once a fortnight, these are becoming more of a viable option because they do the job they want at a cheaper price.

For me the best are still the wheel woolies, but the other brushes will do the job if you want to save some money.

Imran


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> I've got the "real" woolies and they're not wool.


so have i and mines carpet fibre too  i meant real as in the name, '' wheel woolies ''


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> so have i and mines carpet fibre too  i meant real as in the name, '' wheel woolies ''


I'm with you. :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Get the rubber grip too

Gripping the wet plastic handle will be more comfortable with one (at your age )


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I have an angled wheel woolie, which I love, but bought these to save some cash and get some different types:

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/accessories/products/wheel-furbys

If the autofinesse are anything like these, then don't bother IMO. Compare to the wheel woolie, the fibres just hang when wet and I feel like I am just rubbing the plastic stick against the wheel....

Wheel woolies on the other hand are lovely and thick and can clean brilliantly.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

So, if they are all called " Wheel woolies" which man-made fibre woolie is the best???


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forsh said:


> Get the rubber grip too
> 
> Gripping the wet plastic handle will be more comfortable with one (at your age )


'Scuse me I always practice 'safe detail' -Got a big box full of rubbers in my man-cave :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/brushes/wheel-woolies-3-pack-b.html

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-handle-grips-red.html?nosto=nosto-page-product2

10% off first order

I've had mine about a month and they're great - need to order the 'nodders' though as I decided to go bare-back at the time!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If you wear gloves when detailing, save your cash and skip the rubber grips 😁

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> If you wear gloves when detailing, save your cash and skip the rubber grips 😁
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Actually I do wear gloves-always (cos I'm a sensitive Susan) Thanks hairyphilly

:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

need to order the 'nodders' though as I decided to go bare-back at the time!
:)[/QUOTE said:


> NODDERS? - haven't heard that word for 35 years!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> save your cash


Go on Suds! knock yourself out...

http://www.poundland.co.uk/sheba-salmon-in-jelly-85g


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

suds said:


> NODDERS? - haven't heard that word for 35 years!


Not since you were at school then?

:lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Forsh said:


> Go on Suds! knock yourself out...
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/sheba-salmon-in-jelly-85g


Haha well every little helps!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forsh said:


> Go on Suds! knock yourself out...
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/sheba-salmon-in-jelly-85g


Leaving plenty of cash for more 'nodders' u mean? Anyway, you are way off there Forsher- my puss never eats jelly


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> Haha well every little helps!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Carefull whose side you take hairyphilly...us fat cats have contacts


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

suds said:


> Carefull whose side you take hairyphilly...us fat cats have contacts


As a fellow cat owner, I'm definitely with you!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I need to order some of these  expensive though :wall:


----------



## gav21041981 (Sep 23, 2014)

dave-g said:


> I need to order some of these  expensive though :wall:


Worth every penny though :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dave-g said:


> I need to order some of these  expensive though :wall:


I held out until last Xmas, and can't believe I left it so long! Makes a massive impact and makes cleaning wheels a doddle

Get them!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ordered late last night, so hopefully here for the weekend


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dave-g said:


> Ordered late last night, so hopefully here for the weekend


Good lad, you won't regret!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got my wheel woolies now, and instantly ordered some of the grips, but the smaller one doesn't fit the handle? Got them from slims, anybody have any issues?

I've ordered the smaller size before anyone says that!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

TBH, you don't really need the grips other being a bit handy when trying to dry the woolies, a number of times mines nearly gone flying when I've got a bit enthusiastic with them them.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

The main large ones are fine for it, just thought for a quid each couldn't go wrong! Obviously I could though lol.


----------

